# places to meet new friends



## alysonmortimer (Apr 14, 2013)

hi every body , after coming to hurghada for yrs we have bought an apartment and are we are coming for the first to use it at the end of june ,
has any body got names of places where we can meet ex pats for a chat and a beer so we can meet new friends , it will be great to meet people who are already there to give us some clues how to go about living there .we are in- between dehar and el gouna.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alysonmortimer said:


> hi every body , after coming to hurghada for yrs we have bought an apartment and are we are coming for the first to use it at the end of june ,
> has any body got names of places where we can meet ex pats for a chat and a beer so we can meet new friends , it will be great to meet people who are already there to give us some clues how to go about living there .we are in- between dehar and el gouna.


The Marina is a good place also think many British live in the El Kawther area so any coffee shop or bar in that area should find some.Papas Bar but that depends on what age group you are in also they do nice food.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Smugglers Pub in El Gouna is a good place for ex-pats. It is at the back of the marina. When you walk around the marina basin past Captain's Inn and before Duty Free there is an alleyway with a sign to the pub. Opens 5pm.

Do you dive?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Gounie said:


> Smugglers Pub in El Gouna is a good place for ex-pats. It is at the back of the marina. When you walk around the marina basin past Captain's Inn and before Duty Free there is an alleyway with a sign to the pub. Opens 5pm.


:nod:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> :nod:


:


Welcome back


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> :nod:


you've been missed


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> you've been missed


----------



## alysonmortimer (Apr 14, 2013)

hi , thanks for the rapid reply's ,
we like to snorkell , and would like to learn to scuba , we are moving out for good after christmas, so there will be plenty of time to learn those things as living in sheffield has limited sea -side , hahaha


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

Gounie said:


> Smugglers Pub in El Gouna is a good place for ex-pats. It is at the back of the marina. When you walk around the marina basin past Captain's Inn and before Duty Free there is an alleyway with a sign to the pub. Opens 5pm.
> 
> Do you dive?


Sorry, I cannot agree with this. 
I have not been there often ..but it seemed to me that most regulars knows one another and are most interested in chatting up with old friends ...not making new ones.

Hey, not that there is anything wrong with chatting up with old friends! ..but if you if you come to Smugglers Pub not knowing _anyone _ there.....expect to leave the same way.

Taking a scuba-course, or snorkelling-trips, is a much better way to meet new friends!


----------



## alysonmortimer (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for your reply , we willl have to try different things to find new friends over there .


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

expatlady said:


> Sorry, I cannot agree with this.
> I have not been there often ..but it seemed to me that most regulars knows one another and are most interested in chatting up with old friends ...not making new ones.
> 
> Hey, not that there is anything wrong with chatting up with old friends! ..but if you if you come to Smugglers Pub not knowing _anyone _ there.....expect to leave the same way.
> ...


I guess it depends on the night. Many tourists from the Rihana Ocean View Hotel visit, during the early hours, if there is a 30% off happy hour or something, it attracts all the guys working all day for big yacht companies or oil companies, if it is an Egyptian holiday or sand storm the ex-pat residents stay at home, and there are also many property owners who visit many times per year but are not living here permanently that love to go to catch up on all the news. 

Introduce yourself to Richard (the owner), Lynn or Nikki who help out behind the bar and say you are new and they will introduce you to everyone. And I am there on a Sunday night


----------



## alysonmortimer (Apr 14, 2013)

we are over at the end of the month , we will make a night of it at least one night that week , looking forward to meeting you and all your friends x


----------

